# Suggest Full HD LED TV around 30k



## sekhar.mld (Jan 6, 2017)

Need a Full HD TV around 30k budget.
Smartness is optional.
Screen size : 32 or 40 inch

Any Model in mind: 
1. Vu 102cm (40) Full HD Smart LED TV  (H40K311, 2 x HDMI, 2 x USB)

2. LG 80cm (32) Full HD Smart LED TV  (32LH604T, 2 x HDMI, 2 x USB)

3. SAMSUNG 80cm (32) Full HD Smart LED TV  (32K5300, 2 x HDMI, 2 x USB)

4. Sony Bravia 80.1cm (32) Full HD Smart LED TV  (KLV-32W562D, 2 x HDMI, 2 x USB)

I could not find any Full HD Non-Smart model (Budget friendly) from reputed Brand (LG,sony,sangsung) online. I did not search local store though. if you know any then mention plz.

regarding the size, what should be good for bedroom? is 40 inch too big or give any eyestrain, from 5-6 feet distance?

also how is the quality of vu tvs compared to LG or samsung ? because picture quality is the highest priority for me. 

According to flipkart the vu h40k311 support h265 - is it true?

thanks in advance..

- - - Updated - - -

Flipkart is giving 10% off on VU TVs (till 8th Jan), so reply quickly if you want to suggest VU TV.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2017)

+1 to LG 32LH604T. Bought it for 30k in Diwali.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jan 6, 2017)

From online or local store? how about some pros and cons of 32LH604T?


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2017)

Get anyone of these according to your requirement


Buy Philips 40PFL5059/V7 AZA 102 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

Philips 39PFL6570 39&quot; Inch Full HD LED Television DDB: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jan 6, 2017)

I read some reviews on Philips 40PFL5059 and find that most of them have same complain of low sound, no bass,very low on usb content. its ui is old looking as released in 2014 and sd chanel may not look well, as per their comment.

on the other hand Philips 39PFL6570 is little pricy, almost 6k(33000 vs 26990) more than VU H40K311 but we may say specs are similar (beside Flipkart giving free installation and 3 year waranty on vu). can u explain the reasons to choose Philips over VU?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2017)

sekhar.mld said:


> From online or local store? how about some pros and cons of 32LH604T?



Bought it from flipkart.

Pros: Good Picture quality, sufficient codec support. WebOS is pretty good.

Cons: Not Android TV so there are fewer apps.


----------



## Minion (Jan 7, 2017)

sekhar.mld said:


> I read some reviews on Philips 40PFL5059 and find that most of them have same complain of low sound, no bass,very low on usb content. its ui is old looking as released in 2014 and sd chanel may not look well, as per their comment.
> 
> on the other hand Philips 39PFL6570 is little pricy, almost 6k(33000 vs 26990) more than VU H40K311 but we may say specs are similar (beside Flipkart giving free installation and 3 year waranty on vu). can u explain the reasons to choose Philips over VU?



VU is not a tier 1 brand I even don't know what is home country of VU and again both philips and Sony processing video engines are way better than LG,Panasonic,samsung(budget models).

PFL5059 is a new model I think its launched in 2016 and it has better UI and since its not a smart tv why are giving so much importance to UI.

You will get tinny sound from all most all led tvs due to slim cabinate unless they have woofer built-in and again you can always add a 2k speaker.

SD content will look much better on Sony and Philips due their much advanced video processing engines.

Honestly you are expecting too much. You already getting 40 incher for 33k which is awesome Every one does free installation and Philips too have 3 years warranty i think.

Finally you may face after sales service issue with VU.

One advantage of PFL6570 is you don't have to buy DTH it already has DTH built in.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks @ Minion.

I have canceled vu order. I will visit local store again, this time prepared with pendrive and my 2tb HDD, will be testing various formats. 

Meanwhile your suggestions will be appreciated.

I guess, I have to stick to 32inch full hd if i wish one of those reputed brands, because of my budget concern.


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2017)

sekhar.mld said:


> Thanks @ Minion.
> 
> I have canceled vu order. I will visit local store again, this time prepared with pendrive and my 2tb HDD, will be testing various formats.
> 
> ...



Yep,Audition every brand get one which you like.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 7, 2017)

I bought LG few days ago. Here is a short review:

I went to Great Eastern and tested above mentioned models (except vu) with a pen drive. None of them i.e LG, Samsung or Sony, played 4k but all of them supported h265 codec and other popular formats. Picture qualify of LG looked good to me. Sound level of LG was much higher than other two models. Web Os is eye catching and also smoother than other two os (tizen and android). Also magic remote is a very cool and handy feature for a smart tv. You need not to point the remote to tv. It is Bluetooth operated not IR.

I brought it home, plugged it and did initial setup myself. Screen Mirroring was flawless from my Asus Zenphone 2. Wifi connection was simple. In built browser app is ok, could not find right click option though. Youtube app does not have quality option but you can do it in browser. Online video playing is pleasing. (thanks to my ISP). Most of the other app seemed useless to me.
Tried my 2tb Lenovo Hdd. Only first 3 drive showed in GPT partition. After formatting in MBR showed only first 4 drive. 
 Lot of picture modification options are there. Changing audio track and subtitle is easy ( demo man in the store failed to change the audio source and said it was not possible! what a shame.)

Service man form LG came next day and wall mount it with flexy wall mount which was free. He showed some app to share files from mobile to tv without screen mirroring.

Only thing that I needed, was missing, was a Bluetooth transmitter which is available in Samsung smart tv. I had to buy Leoxsys Lb10. I already had Nokia bh-111, Bluedio T2 Plus arrived today, they are working fine with insignificant audio delay( may be the transmitter is responsible). Audio synchronization option is there in the tv but range is not sufficient (-5 to +15 ?).

Did not set up STB yet. Overall I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Minion (Feb 7, 2017)

sekhar.mld said:


> I bought LG few days ago. Here is a short review:
> 
> I went to Great Eastern and tested above mentioned models (except vu) with a pen drive. None of them i.e LG, Samsung or Sony, played 4k but all of them supported h265 codec and other popular formats. Picture qualify of LG looked good to me. Sound level of LG was much higher than other two models. Web Os is eye catching and also smoother than other two os (tizen and android). Also magic remote is a very cool and handy feature for a smart tv. You need not to point the remote to tv. It is Bluetooth operated not IR.
> 
> ...



Congrats.


----------

